# Tuggers help needed - tripping to Greece, Turkey, & Egypt



## linthanksu (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm taking a Aegean / Greece cruise and hoping the tug community can offer some suggestions on land excursions, restaurants, shopping, or simply 'must visit' places.  Please include methods of transportation for getting around.  I know that the cruise line offers land excursions at rather inflated prices.  I found that booking on my own, in advance or at each port offered a better price and catered to smaller groups of people.

Here is my itinerary: 
Greece - Athens (10 hrs) and Mykonos (6 hrs).
Turkey - Kusasasi (6 hrs.) and Istabul 9 hrs._
Egypt - Port Said (11 hrs.) and Alexandria (11 hrs.)

BTW- Sometime ago I read (on tug I think) that in Athens there is a well know taxi driver by the name of George and his son Dennis who offer day trips in Athens.  Has anyone ever used their services?

All suggestions are welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 25, 2008)

Most of the sights you will want to see in Istanbul are in or near the Sultanahmed area - Topkapi Palace, the Blue Mosque, the Covered Market, etc.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2008)

In Athens, you can take the Metro from Piraeus (port) to the Acropolis stop and walk up to the Parthenon etc. You'd still have to walk up even from as close as buses/taxis get. Then I'd walk down, have a glass of wine or meal in the Plaka (the ancient marketplace below acropolis hill), then time permitting, jump a taxi- it isn't far, (maybe a mile or so) to the Archaeological Museum. Once you've done these, you've about seen Athens, unless you are into big, boxy government buildings. You can negotiate with the taxi drivers at the port, and iirc it was about 20 Euro to our hotel and a bit more to the acropolis. Don't believe the posted prices at the port terminal.

At Mykonos, the port is about a ~1/2 mile hike from the town. We walked it, had a wonderful fish dinner (I asked a friendly shopkeeper his favorite place). We wandered the narrow, colorful streets of this quaint (touristy) fishing village, and had plenty of time to stop for a tiramisu and glass of wine on the way back to the ship

As Carolinian says, in Istanbul, Sultanahmet is where you will want to go. If you have extra time, there's the Grand Bazaar a couple of metro stops away or the Spice Market on the waterfront. There is also a new (last year, I think) Museum of Modern Art  near the port where the cruise ships dock. It's an easy walk 2-3 blocks from the port terminal building you have to walk through anyway.

Good luck, and have a great cruise vacation to one of our favorite areas.

Jim Ricks


----------



## linthanksu (Jun 25, 2008)

*Tripping to Egypt, Greece, and Turkey*

 Thank you!   Already I'm off to a good start!  Please folks, keep sending your suggestions.  I'm compiling a list to take with me.


----------



## kiyotaka (Jun 26, 2008)

Athens, can do on your own, we followed Harry's Walking Tours start in Syntagma Square, http://www.greeceathensaegeaninfo.com/h-athens/index.htm 

Mykonos, definitely do on your own. If ship is docked, then probably shuttle to the town is provided. If tender is used, normally it takes you right to the town. Just walk around the town & enjoyed the surroundings but don’t miss the windmills, Little Venice & Paraportiani Church.

Kusadasi, must go is Ephesus, we hire a private guide for $55 pp this spring.

Istanbul, can do on your own, we followed Rick Steves’ Sultanahmed walk, Grand Bazaar & Spice mkt in one day.

We were in Egypt last fall (Cairo, Nile cruise between Aswan & Luxor) but didn’t cover two cities you are going.

I strongly suggest to read Tripadvisor forum for the places you’re visiting.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 26, 2008)

For Athens I would check out ''Athens in Your Pocket'' at www.inyourpocket.com

Many of their city guides can be downloaded in their entirety from the website, while others have a somewhat more limited Instant Guide that you can download.  For the Printed Guide, you can order them online.


----------

